# lookin for some new spots



## mj39 (Jan 2, 2009)

im lookin for some new places to fish this summer. im sure you all agree fishing the same lakes gets old after a while. any spots would be great. thanks


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

What part of Ohio are you looking to fish?


----------



## mj39 (Jan 2, 2009)

pretty much anything northern i live in northeast ohio, but any where would be great cuz who knows what will come up


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

Well I dont know anything about NE Ohio. But I could let you know about some Central and SW Ohio lakes. Are you going to be fishing out of a boat or from shore?


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

What are you looking to fish for? There are a lot of good options in east and central Ohio, depending on what you're after.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Stupid me ...This is a bass site -- duh! Anyway, Piedmont, Clendening, Leesville, Charles Mill, Knox, Wolf Run and Burr Oak are all 10hp limit lakes (although Knox allows unlimited HP at idle speed only) worth considering. Tappan, Dillon, Salt Fork, Seneca, Pleasant Hill are unlimited HP and worth trying. And don't overlook the AEP ReCreation Land ponds.


----------



## mj39 (Jan 2, 2009)

OhioHuntr02 said:


> Well I dont know anything about NE Ohio. But I could let you know about some Central and SW Ohio lakes. Are you going to be fishing out of a boat or from shore?


most likely will be fishing from shore, a boat is in mind if i can find a cheap one


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Lake Erie.


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

Sorry mj I haven't checked this portion of the site in a few days. I'll send you a pm tonight to hopefully get you started on the right foot.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Try looking for some creeks and rivers. They are great places to fish and if you get the right permission the more water you can explore.Waders are pretty cheap.


----------



## Patriot1 (Sep 24, 2008)

Portage lakes has some big bass, just try to avoid high traffic times


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

check your pm's


----------

